# Macanudo Robust Hampton Court Cigar Review - Tried One - Liked It



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I really wasn't expecting this to be that good. I'm a Macanudo fan, so needless to say, I smoke more mild or medium cigars than those with a more s...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Robust Hampton Court Cigar Review - Tried One - Liked It


----------

